# Athlon X2 7750 BE Unlocked to Quad-Core



## btarunr (Apr 25, 2009)

Earlier this year, a Korean source had pointed out an easy method to enable a fourth core on the Phenom II X3. This was made possible by the way AMD has been designing its triple-core and dual-core processors based on the K10 "Stars" architecture: by disabling one or two cores on the quad-core die. "Sloppy" BIOS coding lead to the Phenom II X3 anomaly. It looks like a somewhat similar mod enables not one, but two cores on the sub-$100 Athlon X2 7750 Black Edition. A Korean technology website GiggleHD.com has reported a successful unlock of two cores. 

The method is similar to that of the Phenom II X3 unlock: using flaws in BIOS code to enable cores, by enabling the "Advanced Clock Calibration" feature in the BIOS setup. The OS, Windows XP SP3, was able to see the processor as a "AMD Phenom(tm) FX-7750", while CPU-Z reads the name string correctly and lists the core count as 4. The motherboard in use is an ASRock A790GX/128M. 





*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## AlCabone (Apr 25, 2009)

That explains the high power consumption of the chip. It's a native quad. Seems like AMD designed only two CPUs: Phenom and Phenom II, and they disable parts of them to get a complete market coverage.
I would rather like to see more efficient native dual- and tricores in the future.


----------



## Dark_Webster (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh no, not again . Why do they keep doing this? To save on material?


----------



## chaotic_uk (Apr 25, 2009)

i wonder what mobo they used lol


----------



## Darknova (Apr 25, 2009)

I knew I should have picked up a 7750BE when I had the chance...


----------



## z1tu (Apr 25, 2009)

Can't wait to see more


----------



## Atom_Anti (Apr 25, 2009)

AMD always so cool! I am waiting for the new Phenom II X2 and hopfully will get X4 mod too...


----------



## X-TeNDeR (Apr 25, 2009)

Me suspects a plot by AMD to rule the (CPU) world 

Seriously, think about it: AMD use all native-quads for their different lineups, and one day, slips a bios or some patch that unlocks dormant cores... if its true, AMD are w1zzards lol.
This gives their processors so much value, alot of heads (and wallets) will turn.


----------



## hooj (Apr 25, 2009)

Nice cheap quad !!


----------



## npp (Apr 25, 2009)

I enjoyed that about the world supremacy, sounds cool ) The only cath is that selling quad-cores for the price of dual-cores amid tough economical climate isn't exaclty what AMD needs right now. I would enjoy a crippled Phenom sold as a single-core Sempron, however. Now THAT would be a bargain ))


----------



## haffey (Apr 25, 2009)

that's AWESOME.  i might just have to build a whole entire computer because this is just a sick deal.


----------



## X-TeNDeR (Apr 25, 2009)

^ Dont forget this isn't 100% sure and there is no guarantee whatsoever.
About what npp said: its all about volume. sell thousands of cheap parts, instead of hundreds of more expensive ones. if the average joe see the potential in buying a dual-core which is dirt-cheap, and unlocking it to tri or quad, he will sure be happy and buy loads of these chips. this has a good profit potential for AMD.


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 25, 2009)

Looks like I'm gonna have to pull the 7750 back out and into my board on Monday to try this out.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Apr 25, 2009)

Ima feels AMD did this on purpose so as to not trigger any suspicion of uncompetitiveness. Selling quads for a measly price disguised as a "fluke".


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 25, 2009)

AlCabone said:


> That explains the high power consumption of the chip. It's a native quad. Seems like AMD designed only two CPUs: Phenom and Phenom II, and they disable parts of them to get a complete market coverage.
> I would rather like to see more efficient native dual- and tricores in the future.





Dark_Webster said:


> Oh no, not again . Why do they keep doing this? To save on material?



It's been known from the get go the 7750 was pretty much half a 9950. I had a 9850 and it clocked for crap, I managed to squeeze 3.2ghz bench stable out of it on the stock cooler, and 3.1ghz 24/7 clocks, but that was hard as hell to do.

Fast forward to a few weeks ago when I got my gf a 7750, I bumped the voltage up a few ticks, uped the multi to 3.3ghz and bam, no one issue. Thats on a stock cooler. I lined some 120mm's up to blow on the HS and now it runs at 39c under load, gonna go for 3.4ghz or more 24/7 clocks, that would have been very difficult to pull off in the 9850 or 9950. So they strategy in my mind is working fantastically!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 25, 2009)

lOOKS LIKE I NEED TO get me a sb750 board :_


----------



## z1tu (Apr 25, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> lOOKS LIKE I NEED TO get me a sb750 board :_



Yeah i thought the same thing 
Just waiting on some confirmation


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 25, 2009)

I already did a bit of testing, it's been set on Auto since I got it, that didn't do it. And setting all cores to 0% or -2% didn't unlock mine. But I got bored testing and bumped it up to 3.4ghz and 1.312v and stressing the crap out of it now, just passed wPrime 1024, such a nice little proc!


----------



## z1tu (Apr 25, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I already did a bit of testing, it's been set on Auto since I got it, that didn't do it. And setting all cores to 0% or -2% didn't unlock mine. But I got bored testing and bumped it up to 3.4ghz and 1.312v and stressing the crap out of it now, just passed wPrime 1024, such a nice little proc!



What mobo if I may ask, I need to change mine anyways since I can't get past 3 ghz


----------



## Darknova (Apr 25, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I already did a bit of testing, it's been set on Auto since I got it, that didn't do it. And setting all cores to 0% or -2% didn't unlock mine. But I got bored testing and bumped it up to 3.4ghz and 1.312v and stressing the crap out of it now, just passed wPrime 1024, such a nice little proc!



What you might need to do is reflash your BIOS with the very first Phenom II supporting version. That seems to be the one with the poor coding that allows the unlocking of CPUs.

I know I can unlock my 720BE on the BIOS version before this one, which was the first to support PII, and now I can't on the newer one (the older version was so buggy it made overclocking a chore).


----------



## felfin (Apr 25, 2009)

Here is additional information.

http://forums.vr-zone.com/news-arou...an-unlocked-quad-core-update.html#post6666313


----------



## EarlZ (Apr 25, 2009)

wait till they release a dualcore that is a native octa core


----------



## suraswami (Apr 25, 2009)

Darknova said:


> What you might need to do is reflash your BIOS with the very first Phenom II supporting version. That seems to be the one with the poor coding that allows the unlocking of CPUs.
> 
> I know I can unlock my 720BE on the BIOS version before this one, which was the first to support PII, and now I can't on the newer one (the older version was so buggy it made overclocking a chore).



why can't some one hack the bios and see which parameter opens these hidden cores?  We will have a secret section available for logged in members only

And oh make sure that hack is set for NV boards too

But still PII rules


----------



## felfin (Apr 25, 2009)

http://gigglehd.com/zbxe/2249831#7

J.J Drangon did test in 3DMark for understand difference between Unlocked Kuma and Default Kuma.


----------



## z1tu (Apr 25, 2009)

felfin said:


> http://gigglehd.com/zbxe/2249831#7
> 
> J.J Drangon did test in 3DMark for understand difference between Unlocked Kuma and Default Kuma.



oh lol 1800 points more than default


----------



## n0ryu (Apr 25, 2009)

not working for me. already set acc to auto when i first got the chip and board. it wouldn't have been sweet if it worked.


----------



## Darknova (Apr 25, 2009)

suraswami said:


> why can't some one hack the bios and see which parameter opens these hidden cores?  We will have a secret section available for logged in members only
> 
> And oh make sure that hack is set for NV boards too
> 
> But still PII rules



I've actually been trying matey, but AMI BIOSes, especially the newer ones are a bitch to modify. Basically if you do any modification, the BIOS corrupts, seems to be some sort of protection (i think).


----------



## Static~Charge (Apr 25, 2009)

I have a question: is that 4th core functional and stable? In other words, did AMD take a perfectly good quad-core and turn off one core, or did one core turn out to be defective so they sold it as a tri-core?


----------



## LittleLizard (Apr 25, 2009)

chaotic_uk said:


> i wonder what mobo they used lol



it says in there they used an asrock 790gx


----------



## Darknova (Apr 25, 2009)

Static~Charge said:


> I have a question: is that 4th core functional and stable? In other words, did AMD take a perfectly good quad-core and turn off one core, or did one core turn out to be defective so they sold it as a tri-core?



I don't think mine is no, but the BIOS was so buggy it's entirely possible it was just the BIOS at fault. Most tri-cores are quads with a defective core. Some people however are lucky and get good working 4th cores, it really is complete pot-luck.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 25, 2009)

It still amazes me the number of people that are suprised to find out that all the processors from a manufacturer use the same die, and just have parts disabled to make lower end processors...


----------



## nazaropeth (Apr 25, 2009)

uoops, AMD did it again  This is even better than Duron 1600 on socket A that unlocked rest of 256KB of cache and OC to 2100GHz on stock cooler years ago 
And an ASRock made most of best balanced mobo for new Phenom II. Even ASUS do not made it so weel (except the high-end mobo's)


----------



## Polarman (Apr 25, 2009)

X2 --> X4. Is this really true or just a hoax.


----------



## z1tu (Apr 25, 2009)

Polarman said:


> X2 --> X4. Is this really true or just a hoax.



Well I think that's the case only if the x2 has the two disabled cores healthy and fully operational... only downside would be the cache I think


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 25, 2009)

I really do not understand the point of selling 4 good cores, with 2 disabled, for half the price.

I mean, really... is it that hard just to say, hey we got an excess of good quad cores and we really cant harvest anymore dualies... maybe we should just sell a cheaper quad?  AMD is losing money on selling healthy quads as harvested chips.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 26, 2009)

Not really loosing, people are not wasting money on 9950's anymore as they are too close to the PII 710 in price and the 710 is just going to be a better choice. But now cut that price way down and offer it as a bitching dual core that clocks well and you have a whole different market.

Not to mention the old x2's dont stand a chance against Intel Duals, and this gives them something to compete in that range.



z1tu said:


> What mobo if I may ask, I need to change mine anyways since I can't get past 3 ghz



The Biostar 790GX/SB750, it clocks really well. Need a new cooler though, stock cooler only gets me so far even with extra 120's blowing on it, it just heat soaks after a bit. I can't go over 1.3v, so kinda stuck at 3.3ghz at with 1.296v.


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 26, 2009)

I have a 7750 in the box sitting right here, also running a Biostar T-series 790GX board. Will give it a shot in the next few days. Might get lucky.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 26, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> It still amazes me the number of people that are suprised to find out that all the processors from a manufacturer use the same die, and just have parts disabled to make lower end processors...



Most of the time is Damaged CPUs, I recall the Conroe 6300, vs Allendale


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 26, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> Most of the time is Damaged CPUs, I recall the Conroe 6300, vs Allendale



 Both are dual cores. E6300=E4300 pretty much, just with different multi and FSB.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 26, 2009)

"the motherboard in use is an ASRock A790GX/128M."
wonder if it would work with my Biostar board... maybe i should try the new BIOS and the old one (if the new one doesn't work) when/if i get my 7750


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 26, 2009)

OnBoard said:


> Both are dual cores. E6300=E4300 pretty much, just with different multi and FSB.



no no you didnt get it

the Conroe was a 4MB L2 CPU, the 6300/6400 were 2MB L2, they could of been either Conroe or Allendale, Allendale parts were actually formed for the 2MB L2 where Conroe was a Disabled L2- meaning either the L2 is damaged or its good just disabled to sell for the lower market.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 26, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> I really do not understand the point of selling 4 good cores, with 2 disabled, for half the price.
> 
> I mean, really... is it that hard just to say, hey we got an excess of good quad cores and we really cant harvest anymore dualies... maybe we should just sell a cheaper quad?  AMD is losing money on selling healthy quads as harvested chips.



Because the bigger market, with higher demand, is the lower end market. If the demand of the dual cores is too high, they have to start disabling good cores to make up for demand. It's basic economics. It's far better to disable the cores and move a ton of product at a reduced price, than it is to just let the low end run out of stock, and still have the lower volume quads also sitting on the shelf.

If they run out of the dual cores, people in that price range aren't going to buy the much more expensive quad, so now they sell neither the dual, nor the quad. Lose-lose for AMD.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 26, 2009)

what a hell , that's shame on AMD , so at this state how much phenom 940 real cost maybe 120$


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 26, 2009)

The thing I find funny about the unlocking of cores is it always seems to happen on 2nd rated board manufacteres boards.  Man, I wish Asus would screw up on a bios


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 26, 2009)

Quad for under $100, nice. When the 2 other cores are enabled, is their respective L3 cache enabled as well? Or do they use the cache for the other 2 cores?


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 26, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> the Conroe was a 4MB L2 CPU, the 6300/6400 were 2MB L2, they could of been either Conroe or Allendale, Allendale parts were actually formed for the 2MB L2 where Conroe was a Disabled L2- meaning either the L2 is damaged or its good just disabled to sell for the lower market.



Yeah, the E6300/6400 were the Conroes with damaged cache. But Allendales never had 4MB they were 2MB max and had the E1000 series made from damaged parts.

"_E6300 and E6400 CPUs, as well as their Xeon 3040 and 3050 counterparts, have been made using the original 4 MB B2 stepping with half their L2 cache disabled prior to Q1 2007, but using the 2 MB L2 stepping later. This caused contention regarding whether or not the previously available versions were specimens of the Allendale core. Only the newer cores are now commonly referred to as Allendale._"

If you talked just about the different steppings of the E6300, then it makes sense. For me Allendale is only E4000 and lower procs (having owned E4300), no-one bought the low multi E6300 after E4300 was out


----------



## z1tu (Apr 26, 2009)

farlex85 said:


> Quad for under $100, nice. When the 2 other cores are enabled, is their respective L3 cache enabled as well? Or do they use the cache for the other 2 cores?



Well in the photo with the 3dmark testing cpu-z read the same cache as the default 7750... so I'm guessing same cache when unlocked?


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 26, 2009)

z1tu said:


> Well in the photo with the 3dmark testing cpu-z read the same cache as the default 7750... so I'm guessing same cache when unlocked?



Probably. I would think that would greatly hinder the other 2 cores as well, I mean the cache is fairly limited anyway. A core unable to access cache seems like it would be fairly useless comparatively speaking.


----------



## Lo0odak (Apr 26, 2009)

And?Any results about 2 more cores for 7750?  Tnx.


----------



## z1tu (Apr 26, 2009)

farlex85 said:


> Probably. I would think that would greatly hinder the other 2 cores as well, I mean the cache is fairly limited anyway. A core unable to access cache seems like it would be fairly useless comparatively speaking.



Well as long as it scores nearly double in 3dmark i'm guessing it performs better than default and that's what matters the most


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 26, 2009)

z1tu said:


> Well in the photo with the 3dmark testing cpu-z read the same cache as the default 7750... so I'm guessing same cache when unlocked?



Like all Deneb cores its default L3 is 2Mb.  It's nice though you get the extra L1 and L2 cache as well.


----------



## z1tu (Apr 26, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> Like all Deneb cores its default L3 is 2Mb.  It's nice though you get the extra L1 and L2 cache as well.



Isn't 7750 a Kuma?


----------



## Lo0odak (Apr 26, 2009)

What about we are talking here?About unlocking x3 720 or x2 7750,and is that really possible on "Kuma"? :S


----------



## z1tu (Apr 26, 2009)

Lo0odak said:


> What about we are talking here?About unlocking x3 720 or x2 7750,and is that really possible on "Kuma"? :S



Well the original subject was the Kuma


----------



## Lo0odak (Apr 26, 2009)

Hehe,i buy Kuma before 20 days,and now that information i read,that is all on Korean WIN XP sp3,and we cant understand nothing... btw. i have biostar 790gxb, 7750 x2 3.1ghz at stock cooler,4gb ram...


----------



## z1tu (Apr 26, 2009)

Lo0odak said:


> Hehe,i buy Kuma before 20 days,and now that information i read,that is all on Korean WIN XP sp3,and we cant understand nothing... btw. i have biostar 790gxb, 7750 x2 3.1ghz at stock cooler,4gb ram...



So did you try all that stuff with the ACC on auto?


----------



## cdawall (Apr 26, 2009)

this is BA hopefully the AM3 phenom II dual cores will do the same uh oh


----------



## Lo0odak (Apr 26, 2009)

I want to set to AAC when i arrive home from work.P.s. sry for bad english...  But i think that isnt possible with stock bios...i dont know...


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 26, 2009)

OnBoard said:


> Yeah, the E6300/6400 were the Conroes with damaged cache. But Allendales never had 4MB they were 2MB max and had the E1000 series made from damaged parts.
> 
> "_E6300 and E6400 CPUs, as well as their Xeon 3040 and 3050 counterparts, have been made using the original 4 MB B2 stepping with half their L2 cache disabled prior to Q1 2007, but using the 2 MB L2 stepping later. This caused contention regarding whether or not the previously available versions were specimens of the Allendale core. Only the newer cores are now commonly referred to as Allendale._"
> 
> If you talked just about the different steppings of the E6300, then it makes sense. For me Allendale is only E4000 and lower procs (having owned E4300), no-one bought the low multi E6300 after E4300 was out



There were two steppings of the E6300(B2 and L2).  The B2 stepping was a Conroe core with half the cache disabled.  The L2 stepping was a full Allendale core(the E4300 shares this stepping).  Mainly the L2 stepping of the E6300 was only used to fill the last orders for the E6300.  Originally, most refered to the E6300 and E6400 as Allendale cores, even though they used Conroe cores.  It wasn't until the true Allendale core was released that people realized their mistake.

You are correct that sales for the E6300 dropped after the introduction of the E4300, that is why the E6320 was released to offer people something over the E4300.


----------



## z1tu (Apr 26, 2009)

Lo0odak said:


> I want to set to AAC when i arrive home from work.P.s. sry for bad english...  But i think that isnt possible with stock bios...i dont know...



I think that the unlocking part was mainly because it was an old bios so might work


----------



## Lo0odak (Apr 26, 2009)

Then i need XP sp3 to see FX 7750?And 2 more cores,if that work really...Heh,im so confused about all with amd processors...


----------



## captainskyhawk (Apr 26, 2009)

This is probably the biggest deal of the past 10 years, even better than unlocking pipelines on old ATI cards and unlocking cache on old Durons


----------



## z1tu (Apr 26, 2009)

captainskyhawk said:


> This is probably the biggest deal of the past 10 years, even better than unlocking pipelines on old ATI cards and unlocking cache on old Durons



Kind of... except the rate that it's possible to unlock the 2 cores on the 7750 is kinda small so far


----------



## bnborg (Apr 26, 2009)

My theory has always been that the tripple core CPUs were the quad core rejects.

I.e. that one of the four cores failed somewhere in the Q.C. testing.


----------



## z1tu (Apr 26, 2009)

bnborg said:


> My theory has always been that the tripple core CPUs were the quad core rejects.
> 
> I.e. that one of the four cores failed somewhere in the Q.C. testing.



And I think that's 100% true somehow


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 26, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Because the bigger market, with higher demand, is the lower end market. If the demand of the dual cores is too high, they have to start disabling good cores to make up for demand. It's basic economics. It's far better to disable the cores and move a ton of product at a reduced price, than it is to just let the low end run out of stock, and still have the lower volume quads also sitting on the shelf.
> 
> If they run out of the dual cores, people in that price range aren't going to buy the much more expensive quad, so now they sell neither the dual, nor the quad. Lose-lose for AMD.



This happens with Video cards too. If they 100 dollar chip is FLYING off the shelf, and they run out of it. They will pull from the most expensive bin, then then sell it off as the 100 dollar card.

The do the same thing with the cheap CPUs if they are selling very very well. Then they run out they will pull from the good BIN noting wrong with them, and sell them as the cheap CPUs.

Money coming in fast is better than having no product on the self with only high-end on top that sells slowly.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 26, 2009)

farlex85 said:


> Quad for under $100, nice. When the 2 other cores are enabled, is their respective L3 cache enabled as well? Or do they use the cache for the other 2 cores?





farlex85 said:


> Probably. I would think that would greatly hinder the other 2 cores as well, I mean the cache is fairly limited anyway. A core unable to access cache seems like it would be fairly useless comparatively speaking.



There is no more L3 to be unlocked, it is a Phenom 1st Gen chip. It is basically a 9950 with 2 cores cut off. So if your wondering at if those extra 2 cores would come in handy compare the performance of a 7750 vs a 9950.

The big thing I'm wondering is will those extra 2 cores being enabled kill the OC that the 7750 can dish out?



DaMulta said:


> This happens with Video cards too. If they 100 dollar chip is FLYING off the shelf, and they run out of it. They will pull from the most expensive bin, then then sell it off as the 100 dollar card.
> 
> The do the same thing with the cheap CPUs if they are selling very very well. Then they run out they will pull from the good BIN noting wrong with them, and sell them as the cheap CPUs.
> 
> Money coming in fast is better than having no product on the self with only high-end on top that sells slowly.



And the other thing is, sometimes when a CPU is near the end of it's cycle it's just flat out more efficient to disable something and rebadge it then it is to toss a ton of money at having a whole new processor designed. And like I said earlier the 9950's are too close in price to the 710's so there just isn't going to be much of a market for those at all.


----------



## z1tu (Apr 26, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> The big thing I'm wondering is will those extra 2 cores being enabled kill the OC that the 7750 can dish out?



Forgive my noobishness but how much does the best OC'd 7750 get in 3dmark compared to this 4 core 7750 at 3 ghz that scores 4288


----------



## bnborg (Apr 26, 2009)

You guys are right too.

I have trouble understanding modern marketing strategies.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 26, 2009)

z1tu said:


> Forgive my noobishness but how much does the best OC'd 7750 get in 3dmark compared to this 4 core 7750 at 3 ghz that scores 4288



Won't even be close, 3dmark06 is VERY CPU intensive. Here's an example for you, my PII 720 BE @ 3.7Ghz is 100pts less than that 7750 x4 that is clocked 700mhz less than my proc.







I would go run 3dmark06 on my gf's comp and see, but I'm lazy  I just promise you that it will be a ton less. Now remember not all programs use 4 cores, I don't think any games really do yet. And even with close 3dmark06 score, don't think for a second this PII wouldn't rip the 7750 x4 apart at just about anything it does (that doesn't use 4 cores).



bnborg said:


> You guys are right too.
> 
> I have trouble understanding modern marketing strategies.



Have you read the whole thread?


----------



## z1tu (Apr 26, 2009)

Yes it's true that synthetic tests aren't that relevant for average users but I'd still like to see some game benchies  ... I'm just excited I guess


----------



## Lo0odak (Apr 26, 2009)

I turned AAC in bios,and failed unlocking...


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 26, 2009)

You need to live in Asia for this to work apparently.


----------



## z1tu (Apr 26, 2009)

Ah don't worry about it there's still some things we haven't found out...it might not be just about the ACC


----------



## z1tu (Apr 26, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> You need to live in Asia for this to work apparently.


----------



## Lo0odak (Apr 26, 2009)

Yea,i must live in zimbabwe


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 27, 2009)

anyone that has a Biostar board have any luck unlocking a 7750


----------



## Lo0odak (Apr 27, 2009)

I have same like u,790GXB,and 7750,i turn on ACC and nothing...I think that is fake,marketing trick to sell all 65nm in this series...


----------



## bnborg (Apr 27, 2009)

$59 on the Eggs http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103300


----------



## Darknova (Apr 27, 2009)

Lo0odak said:


> I have same like u,790GXB,and 7750,i turn on ACC and nothing...I think that is fake,marketing trick to sell all 65nm in this series...



The odds of it happening are slim. Doesn't mean it's a fake.


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 27, 2009)

When I received my 7750 about a month ago I noticed something strange about it.  When I installed and was OC'ing the proc I noticed in the option to "Down Core" I could select 3,2,1.  I thought that was pretty strange but never messed with it.  Well today @ work I might play around with it, the proc you sucko's


----------



## Lo0odak (Apr 27, 2009)

Well,whatever,ill be happy if that unlocking work,on some bios,some mainboard,or some like that,if anyone know anything,reply fast ...


----------



## rozienzia (Apr 28, 2009)

any progress buddy..


----------



## BlueDragonyx (Apr 28, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> When I received my 7750 about a month ago I noticed something strange about it.  When I installed and was OC'ing the proc I noticed in the option to "Down Core" I could select 3,2,1.  I thought that was pretty strange but never messed with it.  Well today @ work I might play around with it, the proc you sucko's



Hello .

What's your Hardware system ?

I'm interesting to buy new CPU and looking for 7750 or Phenom II for my AM2+ Mobo.

but... if It's could unlock other cores...  Why I have to pay more ?

Thank you.    and everyone of you here.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 28, 2009)

Blue Dragon, if you want a guaranteed quad-core, go for the quad-core, if you want to experiment without any guarantee you will have a perfectly good 4th core on a tri-core but save some money as well go for the 7750 BE. Bear in mind the work that may have to be done to get the tri-core working as a quad-core may cost near what the quad-core does without having to work on it. This is sort of like how the BE/XE CPUs are, they tend to have the highest clocks, but they are guaranteed to work at those Speeds on Stock Cooling, where it may cost you the same or more on the lower model CPUs due to having to get a motherboard,ram, cpu cooling that allows you to overclock and there is no guarantee you will get the results you are looking for.

The rest is up to you.


----------



## BlueDragonyx (Apr 28, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> Blue Dragon, if you want a guaranteed quad-core, go for the quad-core, if you want to experiment without any guarantee you will have a perfectly good 4th core on a tri-core but save some money as well go for the 7750 BE. Bear in mind the work that may have to be done to get the tri-core working as a quad-core may cost near what the quad-core does without having to work on it. This is sort of like how the BE/XE CPUs are, they tend to have the highest clocks, but they are guaranteed to work at those Speeds on Stock Cooling, where it may cost you the same or more on the lower model CPUs due to having to get a motherboard,ram, cpu cooling that allows you to overclock and there is no guarantee you will get the results you are looking for.
> 
> The rest is up to you.




Well,Thank you for your kindly reply.

So, I would go to get the 810 for my AX78.

God bless you.


----------



## jojoyo (Apr 29, 2009)

BlueDragonyx said:


> Well,Thank you for your kindly reply.
> 
> So, I would go to get the 810 for my AX78.
> 
> God bless you.



Hey any good news guys?


----------



## jlqrb (Apr 29, 2009)

Well, my 7750 didn't go to quad. This has to be fake.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 29, 2009)

jlqrb said:


> Well, my 7750 didn't go to quad. This has to be fake.



Just because your didn't unlock, it doesn't mean it's fake. Although I am still skeptical.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 29, 2009)

They probably modded the bios since literally no one else has reported this.. I just wish someone would come out and mod ALL bios to enable these unlocks. I know my chip is unstable with the 4th core enabled, but others are.


----------



## jlqrb (Apr 29, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Just because your didn't unlock, it doesn't mean it's fake. Although I am still skeptical.



has anyone else got theirs to unlock ? I didn't mean to seem that if my can't none will but it just seems odd that no one else can replicate this.


----------



## Darknova (Apr 29, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> They probably modded the bios since literally no one else has reported this.. I just wish someone would come out and mod ALL bios to enable these unlocks. I know my chip is unstable with the 4th core enabled, but others are.



If someone can tell me which module the ACC programming code is in I could possibly do it. Just modded my BIOS today, worked perfectly, in fact it's more stable than the stock BIOS lol.
I just couldn't find where the ACC code is *shrugs*


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 29, 2009)

darknova YGPM


----------



## BWG (Apr 29, 2009)

Last night I purchased an Athlon X2 7750 with an ASRock A780GMH/128M. The ASRock boards are supposed to unlock it. I will report back either on Friday or Monday when I put it together.

I have been an ASUS guy all my life. I bought an ASRock board one time and it was DOA. The reviews have improved so I took a chance.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 29, 2009)

good luck BWG and welcome to TPU
sucks about the board. 
btw i know the DOA board WASN'T a Asus but has anyone noticed that the reviews on the egg and places like that Asus has alot of reviews saying they are DOA more then alot of other boards and they even cost more then alot of other boards.not trying to flame asus because they do make some good boards


----------



## BWG (Apr 29, 2009)

I better fill out my profile. I am in Ohio too. I took a gamble on the board for 20 bucks open box. lol

Yep I have been noticing that. At first it was on most of them using VIA chipsets and now it has spread to all of the boards.

The one I built 5 years ago for my father had an Asus P4C800 Deluxe in it and it just died Saturday. So I am giving him my board and upgrading my computer.


----------



## BWG (May 4, 2009)

So far no luck unlocking the other 2 cores. The ACC module shows all 4 cores. But, only 2 are loaded in device manager. Still shows as a dual core.

I have to admit I am a novice when it comes to using this bios and utility. So, if you have some suggestions of settings to try let me know.


----------



## kenkickr (May 4, 2009)

I call BS on this.  I get the same thing as you, ACC showing 4 cores but Win 7 still sees a dual core.  I tried all bios 0502-0703 and same for each of these.

Are there any bios that are older than the one currently on your board?


----------



## BWG (May 4, 2009)

Damn, I updated the bios as soon as I installed it. Now I see the old bios was the trick.

I found this in the bios revision notes:

2. Update CPU code.

I will see if I am lucky enough to find the old version.


----------



## BWG (May 4, 2009)

Posted at the same time lol.


----------



## kenkickr (May 4, 2009)

Come on then, prove me wrong!


----------



## BWG (May 4, 2009)

Ok found 1.00 and installing. brb


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 4, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> I call BS on this.  I get the same thing as you, ACC showing 4 cores but Win 7 still sees a dual core.  I tried all bios 0502-0703 and same for each of these.
> 
> Are there any bios that are older than the one currently on your board?



So you know of anyone else getting the same thing or are they seeing 4 cores, because remember 7 is still in beta meaning the code could be partially disabled for debugging purposes, making sure the OS works on Dual cores first.


----------



## BWG (May 4, 2009)

Nothing. This is the original released bios. I have tried 1.00 and 1.20. I have not tried 1.10.

I am so novice at this but I tried ACC Auto, Per Core, and All Cores.

I am on Vista Ultimate 32 bit.


----------



## kenkickr (May 4, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> So you know of anyone else getting the same thing or are they seeing 4 cores, because remember 7 is still in beta meaning the code could be partially disabled for debugging purposes, making sure the OS works on Dual cores first.



I tried in XP and Vista with the same results.  Using Auto, All Cores, and Per Core(0,1,2,3); the bios during bootup shows 7750 Dual Core and All 3 OS's say 7750 Dual Core.


----------



## BWG (May 4, 2009)

I found another forum with folks who could and could not unlock X3's. It had something to do with the batch #'s. Blah Blah Blah w/e even if you unlock them i bet they run like crap and they are dissabled for a reason.

In other words I give up. But, if folks want me to try anything I will just drop a line.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 5, 2009)

well i do know after awhile they will be disabling the 4th core even if its perfect to sell the X3 parts


----------



## Wile E (May 6, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> well i do know after awhile they will be disabling the 4th core even if its perfect to sell the X3 parts



Yep, if X3 demand is higher than they churn out cpus with a single bad core, they'll just disable good ones.


----------



## vagxtr (Jul 15, 2009)

farlex85 said:


> Quad for under $100, nice. When the 2 other cores are enabled, is their respective L3 cache enabled as well? Or do they use the cache for the other 2 cores?



Kumas already have all 2megs of L3 cache enabled. We can only enable cores with depending 512kB of L2 cache if we're lucky.

Is there any chance of Biostar boards having old BIOS revision repo that could be applied without running their proprietary exe from windows?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 15, 2009)

vagxtr said:


> Kumas already have all 2megs of L3 cache enabled. We can only enable cores with depending 512kB of L2 cache if we're lucky.
> 
> Is there any chance of Biostar boards having old BIOS revision repo that could be applied without running their proprietary exe from windows?



look on there site they have a few BIOS available most of the time


----------

